# Feather Brakes



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

I just ordered a set for my Seven Elium SG. But, they are so new, I haven't heard any reviews. Has anyone tried these yet?

http://www.featherbrakes.com/index.php


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

$400 for brakes?! why???


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

They are a little cheaper than Zero Gravity brakes. I just ordered them on a whim because they looked sweet. I'm hoping they work well. Otherwise, I'll look for some Zero G red devil brakes T $666!

http://www.gottaridebikes.com/page/GRB/PROD/GRAM/CAL0029

Most likely, however, I'll keep them. I don't ride my road bike very often, so I wouldn't want to keep dropping money into it.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

$400 for brakes for a bike you don't ride very often?! why???


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

FatTireFred said:


> $400 for brakes for a bike you don't ride very often?! why???


Thorstein Veblen had it figured out long ag.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conspicuous_consumption


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

I've never met Thorstein Veblen before. But, when I do get a chance to ride, I want to ride a nice bike. Plus, didn't spend very much my road bike. I do much more mountain biking, so I spend most of my time (and money) off-road. 

But, back to the original question - I guess nobody's tried the Feather brakes?


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

$400.00 for a lame ass single pivot brake. I've got a bridge for sale if you're looking?


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

I didn't know there was a difference in road bike brakes - single or dual pivot. Is the dual pivot supposed to increase braking power? Modulation? As a mountain biker, I haven't used rim brakes since I retired my V-brakes and went disc in the late 90's. I now run Hope hydraulics on pretty much all my bikes. I guess if they don't work so well, I'll just put the Dura Ace ones back on. I can always use the Feathers as a back-up.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

There is a lot of bashing from folks that have never ridden these brakes. I don't remember the OP asking whether he should spend the $ but rather the quality of the brakes.

I've never ridden them. so I have no oppinion. I will say that I have two sets of zero gravs and love them.

People spend their money on what is important to them. I would spend this kind of money if they worked well and were 1/3 the weight of Campy and Simano.

Then again, I ride Ritchey micro V3 road pedal that weighs 200 grams a pair and cost $70.00 because they are the best value, while many others ride a $200-300 pedals that weight the same, or more, and offer nothing of greater significance.

I hope the OP provides some feedback on the brakes so that we all can hear how well they work.


----------



## Hoffman (Jul 29, 2008)

I'd like to hear back when you've ridden them...but either way I think you're nuts. Buying a really expensive product that you have no idea how well it works to replace the industry standard best product (DA brakes) just to shave a few grams from a bike you don't actually use.

Put a product on the market and *someone* will buy it I guess. F'ing weird.

Hoffman


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm surprised that so many road bikers on this forum feel that $400 is a lot to pay for brakes. As a mountain biker, I've always felt that road bikes and road bike components are really expensive (compared to mountain bikes / components). For example, a $4000-5000 mountain bike would be considered a very nice bike. But, one could easily spend $8000-10000 on a high-end road bike. Likewise, a really nice mountain bike wheelset (ie Industry 9) would run about $800-900. A set of Zipp wheels for a road bike, however, can push close to $2000. 

And yes, I would be happy to post my thoughts on the Feather brakes after I've tried them.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

A third of a pound is hardly a few grams. Saving 130 to 150 grams is significant, if the brakes work. BTW, Campy is the industry standard! ;?)


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

And, brakes last a life time, where as many other things don't. 

A hockey stick cost between $125 to 250 and can be broken in one game. I'll go through 2 sticks a season. I don't see how $400 list and $300 discount product that will last a life time can be called a waste of money. Especially with the weight savings they bring. A pair of tires cost can cost $70-120 and how long do they last. Come on, really, it is not like he is spending $1000.00 or more.


----------



## DavidsonDuke (Sep 12, 2006)

raymonda said:


> A third of a pound is hardly a few grams. Saving 130 to 150 grams is significant, if the brakes work. BTW, Campy is the industry standard! ;?)


I have Dura Ace at 314 grams, Feather at 199 grams, making the difference right about 4 ounces or 1/4 pound. 

For a new build, an interesting choice. For a replacement . . . that's a lot of $'s.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

i can't believe i'm what...the 10th post and i'm the first one w/ any actual riding experience on these brakes? crazy...
but anyway, i installed them last week on a parlee that previously had zero gravity brakes. the feathers don't really work like a single pivot, they have the little deal that makes the actuation kinda like a dual pivot. on the bike i worked on, they ended up feeling wayyyyy better than the zero gravity brakes, more power, very solid feel, good modulation. i guess you can get the barrel adjuster and the little cam thing in different colors, which is sorta cool. anyway, they went on fine, were easy to set up and felt good. there ya have it...


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

*Thanks CX*

Good to hear an actual ride report.

Anyways, I just picked up the bike from the shop this afternoon. The brakes look great. They feel good rolling around the parking lot of the bike shop. But, I haven't had a chance to take them for a ride, yet. I'll post ride impressions after a few rides.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Looks nice on that bike...enjoy!
Looking forward to a review.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

DavidsonDuke said:


> I have Dura Ace at 314 grams, Feather at 199 grams, making the difference right about 4 ounces or 1/4 pound.
> 
> For a new build, an interesting choice. For a replacement . . . that's a lot of $'s.


I'd gladly spend that kind of money for some less lame brakes (than my dura ace). Road brakes are 20 years behind mountain bike brakes. Shimano is my favorite component company but their brakes have always been the worst in the industry (both road and mountain). 

Hopefully, pressure from other component builders with force Shimano to bring their road brakes out of the 19th century. The MTB industry did drag them into V brakes and eventually discs but only 8 years after the inferiority of their product was apparent to everyone.


----------



## DavidsonDuke (Sep 12, 2006)

What do you find lame about Shimano brakes? Road brakes seem plenty efficient to me. What would you like them to do?


----------



## steven ward (Feb 26, 2007)

$400.00 Why? because you can and they look nice....keep spending, you can't take it with you.


----------



## android (Nov 20, 2007)

raymonda said:


> A third of a pound is hardly a few grams. Saving 130 to 150 grams is significant, if the brakes work. BTW, Campy is the industry standard! ;?)


There's a few definitions for significant, but I think this one is most applicable to weights and measures:

_"of a noticeably or measurably large amount"_

To determine if the difference is "significant" there are 3 possible frames of reference.

The brake alone compared to another brake.

The brakes mounted on a bicycle compared to another set of brakes

The total weight of the rider, bicycle and brakes compared to a different brake set. I think we call all agree that this is really the only useful comparison as the brake alone, or the bicycle alone cannot make any progress down the road.

Since they've been mentioned, let's compare Feathers to a set of Campy Record. 

First, Feather claims 199 gram for a pair. Unlike some other sleazy, lying manufacturers, this weight actually includes all the parts to actually make the brakes work. Bravo to Feather for some honestly! The 

Campys weigh around 279 grams for a pair, so that makes the difference 80 grams.

So for the first case, that's a 29% reduction in weight. Quite significant! But barely useful as the brake alone is just a nice paperweight. (Well, maybe this one wouldn't even work for that in a strong wind.)

For the 2nd case, let's assume a UCI legal bike at 6800 grams. We now put on the Feather brakes and the bike is at 6720 grams. That's a 1.2% weight reduction. I'm going to say that is barely significant, but the bad thing is we're now under the UCI minimum weight and just got DQ'd from our only shot at riding the Giro.

For the last case, let's assume a pretty skinny cyclist riding that 6800 gram bike, maybe a rider that weighs in at 60 kilos ready to ride with shoes, helmet and all.

So that's 66800 with Record Brakes or 66720 with the Feathers which is less that 1/10 of 1% of a difference. Very insignificant no matter how you look at it.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

Enough with the $ critism. He didn't ask you about whether he should spend the money. Anyway, Record and DA are not that much less, so do you scorn folks that buy them?


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*ROAD Magazine*

Did a BIG write-up last issue on Feather, both of the brakes themselves (1 page) and an interview / photos with Bob Barnett. 

If you're into it, check it out...


----------



## Puchnuts (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm knutz, too! Lookie! Lookie! Red Modolo Speedy's from Norway! I put them on my Norwegian Blue Parrot's bicycle:


----------



## android (Nov 20, 2007)

You could save a few ounces by cutting off the end of those 35cm long pad bolts!!!


----------



## Puchnuts (Oct 9, 2008)

Software error in the forums - please delete this.


----------



## Puchnuts (Oct 9, 2008)

My Norwegian Blue Parrot doesn't know how to use a hacksaw. But thanks for the minimalist suggestion. Next I'm installing Bianchi Celeste 232 brake cables & housing. That should really be troubling!

Happy Halloween.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*Money?*



FatTireFred said:


> $400 for brakes for a bike you don't ride very often?! why???


Maybe he's got a lot of available money and $400.00 isn't too much to spend on his hobby? What's wrong with that? Money is all relative. I got 4 road bikes and they are pretty nice in my opinion. I have to park them in my living room, I sure don't need them but I want them and can afford them. I'm just lucky my hobby isn't restoring classic cars or I'd be broke. Bikes are cheap in comparison, all bikes....


----------



## flyjoe (Mar 17, 2008)

OnTheRivet said:


> $400.00 for a lame ass single pivot brake. I've got a bridge for sale if you're looking?


 This bridge you speak of, is it constructed from unobtainium?


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*No it's not. .*



raymonda said:


> Saving 130 to 150 grams is significant, if the brakes work.


Specially for static weight which is almost meaningless unless you're a pro racing in the Alps .5 seconds behind the leader. On the flats it is totally meaningless.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

So the only components worth getting is DA? Well, stop the reviews, stop the manufacturing, everyone go home and close shop. Shimano is the only game in town worth buying. Forget about it, don't even think about buying something that looks differant. And, god forbid you spend an extra $75-50 on a componet over what DA cost, you'll be nailed to a cross!

I guess everyone is a racer trying to keep within the UCI limits, too. Don't think of saving a 1/3 of the weight on one componet. Before you know it you might even save a total of 2 whopping lbs or more on your total bike and we know that is not worth anything. What a waste of money. I should have stuck with my 88 Basso that weighed 22lb 20 years ago and been done with the hole thing. 

I'm sending out letters to all manufactures telling them to stop all R and D. The game is over. It is all a sham and DA is the absolute winner. No need going any further, they've come up with the final answer. 

So, let's all go to the well and take a good long drink from the bucket and call it a life!

Thanks for enlightening me!


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

SwiftSolo said:


> I'd gladly spend that kind of money for some less lame brakes (than my dura ace). Road brakes are 20 years behind mountain bike brakes. Shimano is my favorite component company but their brakes have always been the worst in the industry (both road and mountain).
> 
> Hopefully, pressure from other component builders with force Shimano to bring their road brakes out of the 19th century. The MTB industry did drag them into V brakes and eventually discs but only 8 years after the inferiority of their product was apparent to everyone.


You are joking, right? Shimano's Dura Ace brakes, from what I've read, are the industry standard for braking systems on road bike brakes. Deore XT V-brakes and hydraulic disk brakes, though not industry standards, are very good stoppers and certainly better than "worst in the industry". Same can be said about Shimano 105, Ultegra, Deore, and XTR.

As for road bikes being 20 years behind mountain bike brakes, yes, they probably are. Dual pivot brakes were the most recent advancement and that one innovation (I believe that it is a Shimano innovation, BTW) has improved braking performance on road bikes quite a bit. The problem is that road bike and road bike riders are more steeped in tradition and a crazy wild looking brake is less likely to be accepted than a more traditional looking brake system.

BTW, for road bike gear, I'm a Campy fan. My road bikes have nothing but Campy components with a few choice Shimano parts thrown into the mix. I have Shimano components on my mountain bike and my commuter that I lock up at the subway station, though I do not have any Shimano brakes on any of my bikes.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

Squidward said:


> You are joking, right? Shimano's Dura Ace brakes, from what I've read, are the industry standard for braking systems on road bike brakes. Deore XT V-brakes and hydraulic disk brakes, though not industry standards, are very good stoppers and certainly better than "worst in the industry". Same can be said about Shimano 105, Ultegra, Deore, and XTR.
> 
> As for road bikes being 20 years behind mountain bike brakes, yes, they probably are. Dual pivot brakes were the most recent advancement and that one innovation (I believe that it is a Shimano innovation, BTW) has improved braking performance on road bikes quite a bit. The problem is that road bike and road bike riders are more steeped in tradition and a crazy wild looking brake is less likely to be accepted than a more traditional looking brake system.
> 
> BTW, for road bike gear, I'm a Campy fan. My road bikes have nothing but Campy components with a few choice Shimano parts thrown into the mix. I have Shimano components on my mountain bike and my commuter that I lock up at the subway station, though I do not have any Shimano brakes on any of my bikes.


Shimano came out with their V-brakes 6 years after everyone else was kicking their butts with better brakes.

The braking problem has never been something that would affect those who live in Florida. For road bikes it's all about 8 to 15 mile twisting decents in the mountains. For mountain bikes it was simply shorter decents with mud thrown in. V-brakes helped, discs solved the problem on mountain bikes (Shimano has not gained their share of the disc brake market even now).

The leading road bike component makers have not addressed the long twisting decent problem at all. The brakes require too much pressure and are too variable between wet and dry. Even dry, they slowly and incrementally gain power as they heat up. 500 yards between steep curves requires different pressure than 50 yards. Hands currently fatigue far too much after 15 minutes. More power, better modulated brakes would help. Better availability of ceramic rims may also be part of the fix. All of the innovation in brakes has always come from secondary component manufacturers.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

Wow,
First, I feel the need to apologize to the guy who asked the question. He likely didn't realize what a bunch of Ludites road weenies are. Left to their own devices, they'd still be using friction shifting on the down tube (yes I know that was way better and brifters are a waste of money).

Second, only a roadie could be bull$hited into believing that our 2008 Dura Ace brakes are worth a crap. If you have ridden a current mountian bike, you could not possibly maintain that belief. Yes, I know that discs are too heavy for road bikes but to assume that the current state of the art is as good as it can get using the rim is complete nonsense. Because of folks like Feather and others, the future will see rim brakes that are far more consistant as they heat up, work better in the rain, and require far less pressure (important on long steep decents with hairpins). Brakes are clearly the component on road bikes that have the most room for improvement. 

Good article on this guy in Velo News November that I just read today. Turns out he has quite a reputation for invention in other industries. I think I'll give his brakes a try myself.


----------



## Puchnuts (Oct 9, 2008)

Hope you're not lumping me into the pit of the Ludites. I just bought multi-colored anodized Presta valve-caps, lockrings for the valve-stems, and chain-ring bolts. They were dreadfully expensive and are utterly devoid of any practical purpose whatsoever! 

Then it's onwards (ever onwards) to some nice, subdued lighting...

http://www.monkeylectric.com/index.htm

I might even try those brakes!

But first I'll need a new canvas...er...frame to put them on...

http://www.matuzmaster.hu/


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Just saw this thread so thought I would put my two cents in -- went with the TRP (Tektro) 920 brakes as they are dual-pivot, 260g, and I got them a little over $100 on eb*y after coupons. They come with Kool-stop pads too so an even better value. Overall shaved off nearly 100g from my 105 brakes and perform way better. I live on the top of a mountain so I can attest to knowing what good braking benefits are.


----------



## -Matt82- (Aug 31, 2008)

They look great! Just the right amount of red. Love the two-tone.


----------



## teckel (May 2, 2010)

android said:


> Since they've been mentioned, let's compare Feathers to a set of Campy Record.
> 
> First, Feather claims 199 gram for a pair. Unlike some other sleazy, lying manufacturers, this weight actually includes all the parts to actually make the brakes work. Bravo to Feather for some honestly! The
> 
> ...


No one here is going to install lighter brakes, go under the UCI weight limit, and then not be able to ride the Giro. Your argument is ridiculous.

Anyway, anti-weight weenies like yourself are typically overweight with a heavy slow bike. Anyone who does mountain climbs knows that static weight counts. It's not like a TT where once you get the weight up to speed static weight doesn't matter. On a mountain climb, each pedal stroke is an acceleration as gravity slows you down between power strokes. Unless you're riding a tandom with cranks out of phase, a climb is really thousands of little accelerations. And, as everyone knows, weight matters on accelerations. Also, when climbing, it takes more energy to move static weight as you need to raise it as well as move it forward.

My current brakes are a little over 330g, these would be under 199g, that's 0.3 pounds. As I don't race in UCI races, and my bike won't be under the UCI limit, I feel fairly confident that these brakes won't be the reason I'm not riding in the Giro. But, a savings of 0.3 pounds here and there on the bike will really be noticed while climbing, contrary to your "1/10 of 1% of a difference" comment. But, I'm sure being overweight and having a slow heavy bike you wouldn't notice.

You can get Feather brakes for about $320 and under 199g, SRAM Red is about $250 and 265g (probably a bit more). $70 to save about 70g, that's right at $1/g which is a realistic amount to pay for static weight savings. Add to the fact that the Feather brakes modulate very well, stop great, look great, and have a narrow profile, I can't see what all the fuss against the brakes are. They're $320 for a set and will save most people 0.3 pounds.

$320 is not an unrealistic amount to pay for a set of brakes, the competition is very much inline with this price. What's the cost of Dura-Ace 7900 brakes? $350? Where's all the forum topics about Dura-Ace brakes being too expensive and not worth it and anyone who buys them are stupid weight weenies?


----------



## teckel (May 2, 2010)

QQUIKM3 said:


> Specially for static weight which is almost meaningless unless you're a pro racing in the Alps .5 seconds behind the leader. On the flats it is totally meaningless.


Static weight matters on any climb in any part of the world, not just the Alps, and not just right behind the tour leader. Anytime you accelerate, weight matters. A climb, any climb, is a bunch of little accelerations. Many "little" hills outside the Alps are very steep, upwards of 15%, even 20%! Unlike long shallow 6% mountain climbs, on short 15% hill climbs static weight matters even more as gravity slows you down so much more between strokes.

Anyway, believe whatever you want, as you're day dreaming in the back of the pack of the Sunday morning fun ride.


----------

